# Aire Tomcat Tandem Inflatable Kayaks For Sale



## GravityPlay (Sep 1, 2004)

Each year we sell our fleet of Aire Tandem Kayaks. We currently have 15 to sell. The kayaks are in Excellent condition with less than 50 river miles on them. Cost is $425.00 plus $35.00 shipping. Suggested retail is $550.00-$595.00

For more information go to http://www.AdventureXstream.com or call 970-259-7771


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

What class water can these things handle?


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*Sevylor K2*

I've got a Sevylor K2 tandem inflatible(includes paddle and pump) for $300. I've done class IV (Upper Mishawaka thru Bridges). I've also had my wife and child in it on Filter plant section.
Rich @ 970-669-1929


----------



## GravityPlay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Aire Kayaks*

The Aire Kayaks are great in class III and could even handle class IV whitewater.


----------



## kayakingkate (Mar 16, 2004)

Just a note that I paddled these down pumphouse in the last race and was quite impressed with them. they have a nice inflatable floor, and were pretty nice crafts. They seemed pretty bomber.
Although ours seemed a bit slow. Might be the reason we came in last in the race (some might argue it was the 6+ hours that the bike leg took us, but I think it's the raft.)

Kate


----------



## cstork (Oct 13, 2003)

Let me get this straight, 

It is the end of the season, and you are offering 25% off list price for ducky's that have been used as rentals all summer? 

Doesn't sound like a great deal to me.


----------



## GravityPlay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Kayak use...*

The Aire kayaks have only been used for 4 events this summer. Less than 50 miles of paddling on them. They are practically brand new and in excellent condition. We would be happy to answer any questions about them.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Sevylor K2*



suigeneris said:


> I've got a Sevylor K2 tandem inflatible(includes paddle and pump) for $300. I've done class IV (Upper Mishawaka thru Bridges). I've also had my wife and child in it on Filter plant section.
> Rich @ 970-669-1929


Is it the SVX200? Where are you located in CO? Any leaks...previously patched, or yet needing to be repaired?


----------

